# Help - Youtube clip engine whining and oscillation



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

I am trying to diagnose my 2007 Volkswagen Jetta with the 2.5 L motor. In the recording it sounds like it is and has a mechanical sound but it really does not. The section of the clip in the car is more or less what it sounds like when you are next to the car.

Also note: -- My car sounds like this with the engine cold or hot.

Any ideas here?

https://youtu.be/z50fk08aLLA


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Sounds like the timing chain.

Don't drive it like that. 

Curious to how many miles are on the engine.


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

It has 107k on it... Been making this noise for a long time. The lady I bought it from said it has been making this noise for a while. I bought it at 100k. No difference in noise.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

and no cel?.. get a stethoscope and see if you can isolate the area the sound seems loudest but i am onboard with the assumption of the chain also


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

Ok will try that later today... Any specific area to concentrate on? Also anyone have a rough idea on what the parts and labor would be to fix? I would I guess go through rock auto or ECS tuning.

To be clear, you cannot hear the ticking like other videos I have heard when in person - it is a moaning sound (moan... moan...moan...moan) is what I am trying to figure out. Almost like bad bushings in a alternator and also a bad power steering pump.


It does NOT have any CEL lights.

thanks,
Joe


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

joesturbo said:


> To be clear, you cannot hear the ticking like other videos I have heard when in person - it is a moaning sound (moan... moan...moan...moan) is what I am trying to figure out.


i went back to listen after you cleared that up. i'll admit i didn't read the first post very well.

it doesn't sound like the chain then if you're saying that you can't hear the 'marbles in a can' sound like the other videos.



joesturbo said:


> Almost like bad bushings in a alternator and also a bad power steering pump.


i believe these jettas have electronic assist, so no hydraulic power steering pump.

those engine stethoscopes are less than ten bucks at harbor freight:


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

le0n said:


> i went back to listen after you cleared that up. i'll admit i didn't read the first post very well.
> 
> it doesn't sound like the chain then if you're saying that you can't hear the 'marbles in a can' sound like the other videos.
> 
> ...


Ok tried the scope a while back and it was not the alternator... It is coming from the Drivers side for sure. However I think I do have an idler on the belt side going bad. Taking it to the dealer to see what they say... the noise is getting louder for sure over time.


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

have you checked the vacuum pump?


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

Bora Jon said:


> have you checked the vacuum pump?


Just an update.... Yes I did check for any odd location and odd noises but not the Vacuum Pump.

I took it to the dealer and they came back with two things:

1. They "think" it could be the timing chain guides etc. They handed me a quote for $2600 - so I said let me keep digging.
2. I also notices, that the engine sounded slightly better (as I had the oil changed).

This got me thinking, was this some type of bearing in the motor making the noise? Perhaps not enough "clean" oil in the motor causing some supply issues?

I ordered up from what I have heard before DuraLube Engine Treatment (CLICK HERE) (I have never used and typically don't believe in additives) but I thought why not I have very little to loose.

Well to my amazement - almost instantly it started to quiet down the motor. I drove to work and back today (32 miles each way) and it was almost purring when I pulled into the garage. I also noticed on the highway how much better it went down the road. I also noticed I was using less throttle. Will it be permanent I have no idea but thinking about doing a seafoam cleanse.

Will update in a couple of days with a new video.

Thanks for any input here!
Joe


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

Do you always take it to the dealer for oil changes? Almost seems like someone put conventional oil in your engine and it sludged it up


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

Yes the previous owner's brother is their master tech... so it has always had oil changes at regular intervals.

Joe


----------



## AHouseOnFire (Nov 20, 2012)

So, oddly enough I had very faint variation of this noise after purchasing my car used. I had a semi decent oil leak as all 2.5L seems to have(also a little low on oil) I did a full Liqui Molly oil change along with the ECS tuning billet oil filter housing. I narrowed it down to being the Vacuum pump and bought the $100 block off kit from USP Motorsports and voila.. The engine is completely quite now. I wonder if the pump just leaks enough for the sound to escape the motor - that being the chain is basically right behind the pump.. It's just a small air leak allowing sound to escape along with oil etc., That just my experience though.


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

AHouseOnFire said:


> So, oddly enough I had very faint variation of this noise after purchasing my car used. I had a semi decent oil leak as all 2.5L seems to have(also a little low on oil) I did a full Liqui Molly oil change along with the ECS tuning billet oil filter housing. I narrowed it down to being the Vacuum pump and bought the $100 block off kit from USP Motorsports and voila.. The engine is completely quite now. I wonder if the pump just leaks enough for the sound to escape the motor - that being the chain is basically right behind the pump.. It's just a small air leak allowing sound to escape along with oil etc., That just my experience though.


So did it come and go based on temp? It seems much better with the oil treatment but I hear it come back now and again (must better though). Is there a specific place I should look for a leak? I don't think I have any issues - but honestly I have not gotten under this car yet.


----------

